# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Ψυχιατρος Θεσσαλονικη

## Nikos2021

*Γνωριζει καποιος καλο/καλη ψυχιατρο στην Θεσσαλονικη ?*

----------

